# Dredging Great Barrier Reef -- WWF petition to stop it!



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Politicians in Australia are just as dumb as politicians elsewhere -- help protect the Great Barrier Reef!

http://wwf.org.au/abbotpt


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Signed.
--
Paul


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Signed










---


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

Signed........aaaaaannnnd shared it on my wife's Facebook........*sssshhhhhhhhh* she doesn't know...

........I don't have Facebook or I would have shared it too


>jason


----------

